# Shortcut für Bildgröße?



## Stefcore (26. November 2003)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob es ein Shortcut für Bildgröße und / oder für Arbeitsfläche in PS gibt?

cheers.

stefcore


----------



## BSE Royal (28. November 2003)

Nein, den gibt es nicht.
Aber du kannst dir dafür ja eine Aktion anlegen, eine Tastenkombination für diese Aktion angeben und dann damit arbeiten! 

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## BSE Royal (28. November 2003)

*da ist sie auch gleich*

Ich habe dir die Aktion mal eben schnell gebastelt.
Du musst sie nur noch in Photoshop über die Aktionspalette einbinden.

Du Öffnest den Bildgröße Dialog dann über Shift+F2, das kannst du aber natürlich über die Aktionsoptionen beliebig anpassen. 

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Sebastianus (28. November 2003)

Hola! Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch immer - war nun froh, ne Lösung gefunden zu haben - nur taucht die Aktion nicht bei mir auf - benutze PS 7.0 - habe selbst dann versucht diese Aktion zu machen, habe jedoch das Problem, dass ich diese nicht so einrichten kann, dass das Bildgrößenfenster auch offen bleibt  Könntest du mir da nochmal weiterhelfen bitte!


----------



## Stefcore (30. November 2003)

@Sebastianus

Im Aktionen-Bedienfeld musst Du bei der entsprechenden Aktion den Punkt  _Dialogbox aktivieren_ anwählen!

Schau mal rechts von diesen Häkchen!

Photoshop unterbricht dadurch die Aktion an dieser Stelle und wartet auf eine Benutzereingabe!

cheers.

stefcore


----------



## BSE Royal (1. Dezember 2003)

@Sebastianus: Das geht auch eleganter. 

Wenn du die Aktion aufzeichnest wählst du aus dem Aktionspaletten-Menü den Befehl "Menübefehl aufzeichnen".
Anschließend klickst du dich zu dem gewünschten Menü hindurch und das wars.
PS zeigt dir den Dialog nun so lange an, bis du ihn mit OK oder Abbrechen bestätigst!

Gruß, BSE!


----------

